# Preview of my Winter Durability tests...



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Untitled by RussZS, on Flickr

Should be interesting...

Any thoughts on potential winner? I'll do an initial write up then add thoughts in March, and will of course factor in cost (per application) and various other factors...

Russ.


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

I will gues Opticoat will win.


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

RussZS said:


> Should be interesting...
> 
> Any thoughts on potential winner?
> 
> Russ.


Nice test Russ! :thumb:

It depends how you judge durability! 

I'd say Opti-Coat and C1 will be the longest lasting (by far) with CR around 6 months and Z2 about 4 or maybe 5 months.

However, the CR will win the 'looks' test! 

Alan W


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

Ill go out on a limb here, C1 by far.


----------



## Giobart (Mar 23, 2011)

Very interesting, i subscribe!


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Well the test will be over 2 Mk5 Golfs GTI's, both black, with a line down the middle (I know you could argue one side will get more of a beating than the other) but mileage is near identical and I'll be washing them both myself so that I can control it.

To keep it fair, I'm using Auto Finesse Lather as the test shampoo, so no particular 'suitability' to any of the systems as such.

Any 'testing' of this nature is down to all kinds of interpretation and arguments around 'what ifs' but its more for my own curiosity tbh so that I know what to expect from coating and protection I'm applying to others' cars. 

Russ.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

JJ_ said:


> Ill go out on a limb here, C1 by far.


I've seen an 18 month video of Opti Coat and it's VERY impressive stuff...

Price per application has to be factored in here too - Zaino is by far the cheapest by a considerable amount.

I have suggested costs per application will be:

(based on a whole car)

Crystal Rock (£800 - 50 layers) - £16 CPC
GTechniq C1 - £25 CPC
Opti Coat - £13 CPC
Zaino (1 layer) - £1-2 CPC

CR isn't that bad price wise when you break it down in this way.

Russ.


----------



## Mad Ad (Feb 7, 2011)

Is there going to be any top ups by that a QD or just straight forward wash until March?

C1 for my choice


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Just a straight shampoo wash - no drying aids at all and blow dry, no towels.

I'll not be using snow foam either...


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

RussZS said:


> I've seen an 18 month video of Opti Coat and it's VERY impressive stuff...
> 
> Price per application has to be factored in here too - Zaino is by far the cheapest by a considerable amount.
> 
> ...


You've got it in one Russ, I think this is how high end waxes should be marketed, A person will see the small price and can justify it from there.

I haven't looked into opti at all but I see it's used religously stateside I think I have enough products to start a small business just now. So I'll hold off - no bodywrap just to add to your cost.


----------



## Mad Ad (Feb 7, 2011)

Sounds good, will keep my eye on this thread


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

RussZS said:


> Just a straight shampoo wash - no drying aids at all and blow dry, no towels.
> 
> I'll not be using snow foam either...


Best way to fairly judge the LSP's Russ! :thumb:

Alan W


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

JJ_ said:


> You've got it in one Russ, I think this is how high end waxes should be marketed, A person will see the small price and can justify it from there.
> 
> I haven't looked into opti at all but I see it's used religously stateside I think I have enough products to start a small business just now. So I'll hold off - no bodywrap just to add to your cost.


There are tens of products I could have used, but I only have 2 Golfs at my disposal I'm afraid. BW would have been a good one to include too, but C1, OC and CR are all new to me, so keen to try them and Z2 is a long term, stable favourite which I am using more and more so its a good benchmark for me.

I think we all know BW is a solid choice already, but I thought it'd be good to compare two different types of longer life sealants, a 'normal' sealant and a high end wax in this way...


----------



## Alzak (Aug 31, 2010)

I put my bet on opti-coat as videos on Youtube looks so promising but C1 will be not far off


----------



## Mr Face (Jan 22, 2009)

Russ, are you going to update this thread until March or start a new one as and when the golfs are prep'd and dresses ?

Cheers, looking forward to this one :thumb:.

Mike


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Mr Face said:


> Russ, are you going to update this thread until March or start a new one as and when the golfs are prep'd and dresses ?
> 
> Cheers, looking forward to this one :thumb:.
> 
> Mike


I'll start a new one probably, but will link to it from here for reference.

Thanks 

Russ.


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Opti-coat must be impressive to challenge C1 surely!


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

This should be interesting, Did you buy a full pot of CR?


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

gally said:


> Opti-coat must be impressive to challenge C1 surely!


It is and I've heard it looks very good as well! 

Alan W


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Nice, you mentioned it in a previous thread Alan and I do remember seeing someone using it. Could have been an American detailer right enough!


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Lee @ BespokeCarCare has used OC a few times now. He did a new Golf Plus with it and it looked superb!!


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Scrim-1- said:


> This should be interesting, Did you buy a full pot of CR?


Yes...


Untitled by RussZS, on Flickr

It smells AMAZING! Wanted to do mine today but its too cold lol!


----------



## steve D (Oct 5, 2010)

Great idea, detailing is my hobby so I could never justify the cost of some products to myself so for me I appreciate other taking the opportunity to share such comparisons with the rest of the DW community. Having read reviews on all products I'm thinking C1 or opti. As a big Zaino fan this is of interest as one of the important factors for me is price, and as you've already stated it is of course the cheapest by application (and initial outlay) so keen to see the results.

It's also nice to see the test as controlled as possible, yes you mention different sides of the car being dirtier but lets return to the real world and for me at least (and probably most of those in my position) it's as a controlled test/comparison as it could be. 

Thanks for taking time to share, look forward to results


----------



## sicko (Jun 20, 2009)

I bet on opticoat, C1 will be very close though. But opticoat is so much nicer to use, i love it.

If you need info on opticoat speak to Eurogloss, he helped me alot.
What about menz powerlock, to "compete" against z2? :thumb:


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

ooooh... im halfway through my prep for my winter test aswell.. not doing whole car as prep would be a few days lol.. just the bonnet.
think I told you russ what im testing  will post up later.


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

gally said:


> Nice, you mentioned it in a previous thread Alan and I do remember seeing someone using it. Could have been an American detailer right enough!


Kev,

There are some good long running Threads on Autopia but someone we know (much closer to home ) has been very impressed with it so far. :thumb:

Alan W

EDIT: Good Thread HERE.


----------



## Steampunk (Aug 11, 2011)

I'll be following this test with some interest (Though pure carnauba waxes, acrylic sealants, nano sealants, and permanent SiC Resin coatings are not direct competitors.). 

Russ, I might be going mental, but didn't you say you were also going to try A-F Spirit and see how it lasted over the winter? I was looking forward to seeing how that held up.

Steampunk


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Steampunk said:


> I'll be following this test with some interest (Though pure carnauba waxes, acrylic sealants, nano sealants, and permanent SiC Resin coatings are not direct competitors.).
> 
> Russ, I might be going mental, but didn't you say you were also going to try A-F Spirit and see how it lasted over the winter? I was looking forward to seeing how that held up.
> 
> Steampunk


Hi Steampunk,

My Mums car will be coated with Spirit shortly ready for Winter so I can assess this too.

Thanks,

Russ.


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

RussZS said:


> Hi Steampunk,
> 
> My Mums car will be coated with Spirit shortly ready for Winter so I can assess this too.
> 
> ...


+1 for spirit durability test,im very much like to try that wax.


----------



## Minus8 (Aug 1, 2011)

I'm gonna go with C1 > Opticoat > Swissvax > Zaino. Genuinely looking forward to this, I love Gtechniq and Zaino products and it would be nice to know where a premium wax like Swissvax fits in.

Good luck :wave:


----------



## Goodfella36 (Jul 21, 2009)

Opticoat if based on just durabilty for me but opticoat really does need perfect paint or can highlight the smallest of marks i found on testing.

*Opticoat *




























*Gtechniq C1*

Picture is hazy was having real trouble with lighting and gloss lvls of car camera didnt like it.









*Carpro Cquartz*










Hope you dont mind me posting some pictures Russ looking forward to your findings on your test just remember to give the C1 and opticoat parts a good wipe down Eraser or bodywipe before applying :thumb:

And nice one on the CR one i would love to try myself.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Thanks Lee, course I don't mind, you're far more experienced with these newer sealants than I am, so appreciate it.

I must say that Golf looks superb with OC on.


----------



## Goodfella36 (Jul 21, 2009)

Be interesting test as you will be washing it like the average person would normal shampoo etc


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

I did a similar test last year on here with these 3. Be interesting to see how the Opti product does as I've not used it yet. :thumb:


----------



## Nath (Jun 20, 2010)

I've only used opti coat once, I left 1 high spot on the car to see what the fuss about removal was - you really do have to machine polish it off to get it flat again, and it takes a little effort too. On that basis, opti coat would be my pick for the winner. In fact, if you applied opti coat now and the rest in a years time, i would still pick it as the winner.


----------



## Ebbe J (Jun 18, 2008)

IMO these products can't be compared. The C1 and Opti-Coat will bond to the paint, so that it can only be removed by abrasion or the elements(… over a very long period of time). 

CR and Z-2 doesn’t chemically bond to the paint, use a degreaser and it’s gone. 


Kind regards,

Ebbe


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

seeing as russ is doing this test over 2 cars im pressuming hes doing c1 and opticoat on one and crystal rock and z2 on the other??


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Agree to an extent Ebbe, as I say, its nothing scientific, its for my own sanity so that I know what I can expect when apply these coatings to my customers' cars. Manufacturers marketing claims are one thing, but I want to see 'actuals' with my own eyes.

Its not a fair test in that way, as we all already know OC and C1 will outlast the other 2, but I won't be using OCW or C2 at all for 'maintenance' and I want to see how the sheeting and beading hold up. Plus, doing half a car allows you, to an extent, to measure "looks" IMO.

It's not scientific, it's for myself, but I thought I'd share anyway.

The true test, which Concurs is doing, is OC/C1/Cqiartz and his new sealant


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

im doing just the bonnet twith C1/Cquartz and Concours Ceramishield but dont have OC so will leave that to lee lol..

started prep today but had to give up due to the darkness at 5pm and condensation, not a good idea to apply nano coatings with condensation on the car..


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Thing is ebbe is Russ has invested a lot of money into sv cr and I would love to see how it lasts.

It's not so much science as Russ says, he needs to know how they perform so he can offer different packages dependent on performance of each in their own right. I can't wait to see how they go.


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

CraigQQ said:


> Concours Ceramishield


:speechles


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

Concours CC said:


> Thing is ebbe is Russ has invested a lot of money into sv cr and I would love to see how it lasts.
> 
> It's not so much science as Russ says, he needs to know how they perform so he can offer different packages dependent on performance of each in their own right. I can't wait to see how they go.





amiller said:


> :speechles


This chap aboves new rival to quartz coatings.. if you want to test it I'll see if I have something to put it in and you can drop by work next time your passing and pick it up..

sorry russ :spam:
but while I am spamming,, Lee, will this cure/crystallise if I decant into a little plastic bottle for andy?


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

A superb review of the original, non-consumer, Opti-Coat can be read HERE.

It's a lengthy read but well worth the effort. 

Alan W


----------



## David Proctor (Mar 6, 2011)

JJ_ said:


> Ill go out on a limb here, C1 by far.


Me too.


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

Alan W said:


> A superb review of the original, non-consumer, Opti-Coat can be read HERE.
> 
> It's a lengthy read but well worth the effort.
> 
> Alan W


isn't this the one now sold under the name "Opti-Guard" sort of the 'pro' version of opti-coat.


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

CraigQQ said:


> isn't this the one now sold under the name "Opti-Guard" sort of the 'pro' version of opti-coat.


I believe so Craig and a disclaimer was required to be signed with the original version before the sale to you could go through.

Opti-Coat 2 as being trialled by Russ is the consumer friendly version, although care still needs to be taken with the application.

Alan W


----------



## Ebbe J (Jun 18, 2008)

Good point Russ - It's always nice to know the performance/limitations of the products, especially when advising customers. 

There have been an lot of warm air flooding the lsp section lately regarding these coatings. I think it's wise to be a little sceptical - people are blinded by the (indeed) impressive durability and beading, but are forgetting what they're dealing with. 

I'll be looking forward to read about your findings - and thanks for sharing. 


Kind regards,

Ebbe


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

Oh Oh Oh I am changing to opti coat ! :lol: - just read the autopia review. I want some elite car care here I come.


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

JJ_ said:


> Oh Oh Oh I am changing to opti coat ! :lol: - just read the autopia review. I want some.


Alex at ECC has it John. 

Alan W


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Craig will be doing a very very interesting test. As will I :devil:

If you're on FB, follow me and you'll see more

Be my friend

Concours page - like?


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

I am going to put my money on Opticoat, C1, Zaino and Swissvax. 

My big brother has Opticoat on his car for two years and they have horrendous winters and snow. C1 as it is a good product. Zaino, well what can you say. Swissvax, well just a wax and if it lasts till Jan I will be surprised; you can guess I don't rate any waxes at all.


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

Look forward to seeing the results from Zaino - just confirming how good it is more than anything else


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

I'm looking forward to the cr vs zaino element


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Alan W said:


> A superb review of the original, non-consumer, Opti-Coat can be read HERE.
> 
> It's a lengthy read but well worth the effort.
> 
> Alan W


Thanks for the link Alan, I'd not seen that one.

OC 2.0 has come into the UK very quietly IMO...


----------



## Sirmally2 (Feb 28, 2011)

I'll just be interested on the durability of CR... Particularly over winter


----------



## Bel (Mar 1, 2011)

Subscribed!


----------



## dohc-vtec (Mar 19, 2010)

sicko said:


> I bet on opticoat, C1 will be very close though. But opticoat is so much nicer to use, i love it.
> 
> If you need info on opticoat speak to Eurogloss, he helped me alot.
> What about menz powerlock, to "compete" against z2? :thumb:


C1 wont be close at all. OC will outlast it times a few times.


----------



## umi000 (Jan 14, 2011)

I will go with OptiCoat as well - aside from what's already been posted, here's another long-term test, on white:

13 Month Opti-Coat Test


----------

